# British diesels?



## avlisk (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd like to get some British diesels, preferably in BR blue livery, for my new garden layout. I see there's a Bachmann 66 class, but my layout has curves that are too sharp for it. I'm running GP38s and 9s and 40' boxcars as the longest equipment, so, I'd like something like the class 8, 20, or 24. Does anyone here know if Bachmann, Hornby, or anyone else, has any plans to make these for gauge 1 track? Thanks.


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Since you're asking for BR Blue, I'm guessing that British narrow gauge diesels are not part of your search? (There are some out there... not loads, but some.)

That said, in addition to the Bachmann/Aristo Class 66, Bachmann's UK line "Brassworks" produced both Class 03 and 04 diesel shunters. Not sure if they're still in production, but several hobby shops within the UK still have them in stock. I know that both came in the BR Green scheme, and at least the 03 came in BR Blue. 

Be aware they are 1:32 

Not many "larger" British main line diesels out there - most I see are either scratch-built or kit-bashed from LGB German prototypes. 

Good luck with the search.


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

try here. 

http://www.wagonandcarriage.co.uk/WCW/Gauge 1/kits/g1 locokits.htm 

regards 

ralph


----------



## avlisk (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, info, and links, folks. I'm 6 months into landscaping and laying track, and still not done with that yet. Not sure I have enough time or energy left to start building all my rolling stock too. It's time to ponder the future a bit, and get that GP38 running I suppose.


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

I own an Accucraft/British Model Supply 1:19 (set to #1 Gauge) British Baguley Drewry electric diesel engine and installed a Zimo MX690 sound decoder. The sound file was loaded into the Zimo decoder at extra cost, and is likely the only one currently in USA. The cab light is now programmed and working nicely. My wife painted the correct scale engineer in the cab. 

Copied below are two videos with web links of this engine running at my small outdoor garden railway this past Christmass: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DLZG_IuaFA 

You will hear the gears switching in this one. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8fFgUCGF48 

Cheers! 

Bryan


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

Here again is my Accucraft UK Baguley Drewry 0-6-0 diesel loco with Zimo DCC Sound with custom recording of actual loco (listen for shifting). 

Loco is pulling two Southern Railway freight cars, including my newer BOGIE GOODS BRAKE VAN, at Bonanza Goldrush Garden Railway.

Accucraft UK Baguley Drewry 0-6-0 diesel loco with Zimo DCC Sound


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Here are two 66 http://www.trainworldonline.com/catalog/aristo-craft/class-66-diesel/ 

Dick


----------

